# FS: Green/Pink Star Polyp



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have three Green/Pink star polyp frags for sale. They are currently tied to live rocks with rubber band. Prices are $4 or $6 depends on size.

PM or call 604-3767320


----------

